# Blue Wilderness for 10 week Malinois puppy



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey all, I've been feeding Blue Wilderness to my new Malinois puppy since bringing him home this past Friday. I am feeding the puppy formula and he seems to be doing well on it. He has had some loose stool but I'm attributing that to the deworming medication he is on. He seems to like the food as he inhales it when I put it down for him. I'm feeding three times a day: 1 cup at 9:30am, 2/3 of a cup at 2:30, and 1 cup at 7:30-8. So 2 2/3 cups a day. He weighs 15.5 lbs and will be 10 weeks on Saturday. He doesn't always eat all of his food in the morning but he eats most of it. 

Would you recommend a different food for developmental reasons? I've heard that Blue Buffalo is some of the best dry food out there so that's why I chose that brand.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Blue buffalo is known to cause digestive upset: gas and diarrhea.

I always recommend Acana, Annamaet, Horizon and people here love Fromm.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

FROMM, Wellness Core or Orijen


----------



## Chris1474 (Oct 4, 2014)

So I ordered a 33lb bag of Fromm large breed puppy food. I got it for $50 and I'm having it delivered every 2 weeks. I feed about 3 cups a day now and from what I've read online he should top out at 4 cups a day. Does that sound about right to you guys?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris1474 said:


> So I ordered a 33lb bag of Fromm large breed puppy food. I got it for $50 and I'm having it delivered every 2 weeks. I feed about 3 cups a day now and from what I've read online he should top out at 4 cups a day. Does that sound about right to you guys?


Both of my boys eat Fromm, I get them both the 33lb bags and they both get 4 cups a day and both bags last me 5 weeks.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Just remember that you have to switch over very slowly. Just a switch can cause stomach upset. So do it slowly, for instance. Mix 3/4 BB with 1/4 new food and do that for two days, then 1/2 and 1/2 then 1/4 and 3/4 and then move over. Whole process should take a week.


----------



## brio (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a 9 week old Belgian Malinois pup and feeding her Authority puppy food and she likes it but a friend says I should give my pup Victor puppy food because its better quality puppy food.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have an 8.5 yo malinut and he has been eating raw since I adopted him at 1.5 years old. He does great on raw -- teeth are perfect, coat is super soft, poops once a day and almost never has digestive issues.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley only ate blue wilderness and we always battled pudding butt. Riley had a lot of health issues. I can't say the food was the problem, but my dogs no longer eat blue wilderness.


----------

